# Depreciation of motorhomes. ! Think before you buy



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

Isnt it stange that when you walk round dealers "Show Stock" and look at the shiney new 2013 motorhomes , you just dont think about how much you will loose when you come to trade it in. That is, if you are lucky enough to afford to look again. Im getting more convinced every day that the only way forward to to sell and buy PRIVATLY. Going back to the same dealer has no benefit , ie Sorry No call for this type now, your mileage is high, the markets dead, its a gas guzzler and we wont be able to move it on I can offer half of what you paid . All a reverse to what you were told when you bought it !.. Yes.. they have to make some margin but its the poor punters/mugs who always loose our and take a big hit. Remember that if your looking round Dealers premises this season.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Aint that the same for all vehicles..
Like some cars that can loose 70% of their value within 3 years..

Remember they are "Saleseople" !! The name says it all........
Sometimes you have to play them at their own games, go in at the end of the month when maybe they need to get the sales figures up, buy out of season, if it's a new van shop around the dealers and play one against another...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alitone

I agree with you entirely.

Of course you have to do your own thorough checks on title, crashes, repairs, technical inspection etc., but there is plenty of fat in the price difference to cover all of that.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*prices*

First Motorhome I bought for £29,000. Ran it for 3 1/2 years. 36,000 miles and traded it to a dealer for £28.750. The one I bought in its place I was offered £5,000 more than I paid for it a few months later.

Yes, buy wisely.

TM


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

It's all about the price you pay when you buy, get that right and when it comes to selling you will minimise your loss. On the last two we have not lost a penny. 

However I suspect on this one we will.

I can understand some may think dealers make to much, but think of the running costs, premises, wages, utility's, insurance and all of these don't go away when the sales do. Wonder how many motorhomes have sold over the last few months, not many I suspect.

The problem is customers won't service, But we don't won't to pay for it.

Including me

Roy


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have only ever bought one car brand new - because I couldnt get it anywhere else anyway - second hand Beetles fetched more than new ones so I bought a grey import at less than UK price and did all right out of the deal.

Motorhomes seem to suffer equally in the 'depreciation' stakes generally depending on what model/base vehicle.

Personally I think you would have to be a mug to buy a brand new one but I do understand that some people dont want something that someone else had used before (not sure why but there yougo) I also understand that if you bought brand new with the intention of keeping it forever that loss at the beginning would matter less. But I still see folk who buy a new one and then trade it back in after a couple of years taking a great loss on it.

Our last 14 year old Autosleeper VW was bought for £8K and sold for £9K - now thats a winner in my book. It was lovely and clean inside and out - a brand new one would never had made any difference to our enjoyment - as is the case with our currently 12 year old Compass. Well looked after and low milage - why spend nearly three times what we spent on a brand new one??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've had 3 MHs, made money on the first and last, never pay the asking price and never take the first offer, only a mug would do that, the price of new Motorhomes rises annually, the price of used one has to follow them due to more demand.

We'd have made money on the second too if it wasn't for a crooked local dealer near to Bradford.


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

I have had a few motor homes never made money on them.Although the dealer has given me perhaps more than I paid in the first place 3 years later we moved to a better motorhome the last time itwas20k to change.That was the new one at list price.I wonder if it would be better selling private and getting a discount but we are in Ireland and the old one might be hard to shift. Presto


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

A lot of interesting things said on this thread, i can not understand anybody buying a new van, i would be thinking of the loss as soon as i took it out of the dealers yard. Also why people keep changing there vans we have friends we meet up with in Spain most years and they have had 3 vans in 6 years when i asked why it is this one has got this or that and is better than our other one, but it only does the same thing they wash, sleep and cook in it just the same as the old one, is it a keeping up with the Joneses thing ?

I have had vans since 1969 never bought one from a dealer and kept most of them for many years, my last one for 14 years and yes i got more for it when i sold it than i bought it for. Our present van was advertised on ebay and like many others did not sell so after months i phoned the man and told him how much i would be prepaired to pay and is it worth me coming to look at it after a long silance he said if you had asked that a few month ago i would have said no but you had better come and look. i got the van for £4950 les than he wonted, now after 2 years the dealers are still asking a lot more for the same van than what i paid. I say take your time and think long and hard befor you part with your money


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Whenever trading in a vehicle it's a shock to find what price you are offered for your pride and joy. 

Personally I always shop around. When we were looking to trade in our previous van we knew exactly what we were looking for so only looked to trade in against a particular make, model and year, the variance we were offered by various dealers for our old van was 7,000€

As for buying privately there are just as many pit falls, I bet there are a few folks on the forum that if they were completely honest didn't get quite the private deal that they thought they were.


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Amazing new motorhome's suffer depreciation, who'd of thought it what a shocker!

If no one bought new how would you guys get your hands on a lightly used heavily depreciated second hand one? Be careful what you wish for.

Surely no one makes the major purchase of a motorhome without considering the affordability of the potential loss you will make if a change of circumstances or mind comes about.

If you like what you like & can run to a new one there's nothing quite like it I'd say having a truck made exactly to my spec with with all the bits & bobs I wanted I'm perfectly aware that I'm kissing good by to a shed load of money should I ever want to sell it.

I didn't buy it as a investment, I bought it because its exactly what I wanted & there are no pockets in shrouds!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I could never afford to buy a new one, and I'm glad that some can afford to take the plunge, I'm happy for them, only ever had that new feeling once, and it was very nice, it was an 97 HD Heritage Softail Classic in Purple and Gold, lovely bike, it was nicked.

Our first van came from O'learys, now there's a man to haggle with, the very best I could get out the tight old B, was to tax it for six months, it was a Autohomes Explorer, a lovely tiny 4 berth coachbuilt, L reg, we got what we paid for it about 2 years later, in part ex but the crook of a dealer (near Bradford) sold us a van with a lot of problems, when we took it back he claimed we'd broken it all ourselves, which obviously we hadn't, Lizs son put the bathroom basin plug in to wash his hands and the plug went right through, so must have been leaking for a while and so damp, the kitchen sink wouldn't drain, again our fault, but it was like that on day one, the oven wouldn't stay lit again our fault, what a crook lies about it too people he knows to and they're too thick to realise it as he was nice to them, we lost 4k on that, but it turned out to be the best thing as we bought our lovely Laika Ecovip 7RG, Y reg privately, we had it 3 years or so, only problems were the Shurflo pump died, £70, I fitted it, & the fridge needed on different occasions, a Ignitor, Thermocouple and a Selector switch, we sold that last Easter and took a £250 loss I forget, we did have a 5th gear issue, which cost us £180 to have sorted, so a very cheap van.

I hope the self build is as reliable, as I'll have no one to blame, all the kit is mostly second hand, but quality makes, so it'll be the fitter (me) who gets it in the neck if it all goes tits up on our hols, Depreciation shouldn't be a problem as we hope to sell it and make enough to buy a new lower mileage van, and perhaps make an even better one, but not for at least a year.


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Met a chap on our first rally, on his third van in 3years, lost over 5000
each time.
Ok if youve money to burn but do your research first and you wont have all the hassle of getting all the bells and whistles fitted each time.

Apart from that might have to sell one of the houses and I'm taking mine with me when I go :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DSL2 said:


> I didn't buy it as a investment, I bought it because its exactly what I wanted & *there are no pockets in shrouds*!


And that's the other side of the coin in a nut shell! _(My emphasis in the quote.)_

We have a lifelong friend who is as tight as a duck's fundamental orifice. 8O He must have hundreds of thousands in the bank - probably not far short of a million, but everything he owns is old, knackered, and unreliable. He just won't spend a penny on anything new if he can bodge the old one, and spends much of his life pulling things apart and trying to make them last a bit longer! :roll:

When the car scrappage scheme came in he was running an old banger for which he had paid £400 about 8 years before. He wouldn't turn it in against a new car and get the £2000 scrappage because he would have to put too much cash in to make up the balance!

When he falls of the perch *someone else* will enjoy all the benefits of his lifelong scrimping and saving - and "_making do_"!

Not for me! It was bloody hard work earning mine, and when the grim reaper approaches I hope to spend the last few quid on a bottle of Lagavulin - and choke on the final tot! :lol:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> We have a lifelong friend who is as tight as a duck's fundamental orifice. 8O He must have hundreds of thousands in the bank - probably not far short of a million, but everything he owns is old, knackered, and unreliable. He just won't spend a penny on anything new if he can bodge the old one, and spends much of his life pulling things apart and trying to make them last a bit longer! :roll:
> Dave


I know my memory is getting bad, but just when did you become my "lifelong friend" 

I hate to throw anything away without trying to fix it, and even if it's beyond hope, I like to see what makes it tick and why it stopped, so next time I shop for whatever it was, I know to check those bits to see if they look substantial enough etc, does that make me tight or just not part of the throwaway society :wink:


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

The trouble is it probably takes 2 or 3 vans before you find you ideal layout ,bathroom etc so it can be costly,our first van was bought privately and one vicar owner ( honest),we ran that for a year and got what we paid for it in part ex on a 6 month old ex demo bought in December at a very good price,kept that for 18 months then her indoors wanted a layout change and saw " the perfect van" so ended up parting with another 7 grand and our van,I hated this van from the first time of driving it,the build quality was poor and the only thing I could compare it to was a garden shed on a van chassis,sold that privately and lost 3 grand on the deal but managed to finally find " our perfect van" ,it had been on a dealers forecourt for 9 months and looked sorry and unloved and we bought it for what i thought was a bargain price,its got the layout we love,a very useable shower room,big water tanks one owner and 7000 miles on the clock....this is the one that I can see us having for 10 years so not worried about depreciation but you lose your money swapping and changing,it's been said before on here take your time when buying because buying the wrong van can be costly indeed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tyreman1 said:


> The trouble is it probably takes 2 or 3 vans before you find you ideal layout ,bathroom etc so it can be costly,our first van was bought privately and one vicar owner ( honest),we ran that for a year and got what we paid for it in part ex on a 6 month old ex demo bought in December at a very good price,kept that for 18 months then her indoors wanted a layout change and saw " the perfect van" so ended up parting with another 7 grand and our van,I hated this van from the first time of driving it,the build quality was poor and the only thing I could compare it to was a garden shed on a van chassis,sold that privately and lost 3 grand on the deal but managed to finally find " our perfect van" ,it had been on a dealers forecourt for 9 months and looked sorry and unloved and we bought it for what i thought was a bargain price,its got the layout we love,a very useable shower room,big water tanks one owner and 7000 miles on the clock....this is the one that I can see us having for 10 years so not worried about depreciation but you lose your money swapping and changing,it's been said before on here take your time when buying because buying the wrong van can be costly indeed.


I was going to say that, but being accused of such a hideous crime knocked it out of my head.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we have had the benefit of buying new twice,the first was a disaster really and we lost a few grand, we got back what we paid for our next one. the one we have now we bought new, as it had the layout and bits that we wanted, now 5 years on and when we look around there is nothing that would make us change again, unless it was an Rv and I have passed up on this happening, too old and given up C1.there are lots that look great and cost over £25k plus px. but it would only give me a new number plate really, still the same layout.
we have had the usual Fiat problems and expences, but not the judder thank goodness, which have cost us more than we had wanted.
mind you looking at the prices nowadays I am glad we bought when we did.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I know my memory is getting bad, but just when did you become my "lifelong friend"


You could be Kev if you also have hundreds of thousands in the bank 8) - and I too . . .



Kev_n_Liz said:


> . . . hate to throw anything away without trying to fix it, and even if it's beyond hope, I like to see what makes it tick and why it stopped, so next time I shop for whatever it was, I know to check those bits to see if they look substantial enough etc, does that make me tight or just not part of the throwaway society :wink:


But I don't let that stop me spending money if I want something and can afford it.

It's a question of balance I think, and not going too far in either direction. We have a not-very-old motorhome but my car is a 2CV. :wink: (Q.E.D.)

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> DSL2 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't buy it as a investment, I bought it because its exactly what I wanted & *there are no pockets in shrouds*!
> ...


Dave

Of course the reason your friend has ooo,s in the bank is probably because he did scrimp and save. The problem often is those sort of people get into that mindset and don't know when to switch to the 'spending' mode.

I have a friend from training days who, for all his life, has spent more than he earned - a lot on indulgences - and I hate to think how much he paid out in interest on multiple credit cards over his lifetime :roll: He now struggles with money, but still has not changed his modus :roll:

II likke to think I have got the balance right - I was careful when younger and I am now reaping the benefits and can afford to do almost what I want.

I still would not buy a new MH :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I spent ages researching, hiring a M/H and finally sourcing and then importing my Hymer from Germany. We have had it for 6 years and have had some fantastic times. People tell me that Hymers hold their value but I don't care. We bought the van as a retirement present to ourselves and until I can't drive it any more we will keep using it and think of the pleasure it gives us.
All this talk of getting your money back sounds very sad to me.just enjoy.

Bob


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Owned 5 motorhomes

First three bought secondhand and all sold at a profit
Fourth owned six years and lost about 7K
This one , cost £60K and probably lost £10K in a year

Thing is though I knew that when I bought it and still went ahead.

I also knew after having so many vans this one is exactly the layout, spec etc I want so will probably keep it for many years so the initial depreciation is irrelevent unless I am forced to sell it for any reason.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I saved approx 10k for buying privately in the winter months. I missed an electrical fault on the van which cost 1k to put right, but still am happy with it.

I went against my own advice and checked 95% of eveything worked, and missed an expensive bit.

Vehicles cost, it just the way of the world.


----------



## anjasola (Jun 24, 2009)

Buying at the right price is the hardest part then selling is easy.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> The problem often is those sort of people get into that mindset and don't know when to switch to the 'spending' mode.


Very true Geoff.

When we retired we decided that the saving period had ended, and the time had come to enjoy the benefits of the few quid we had stashed away.

It was a watershed in life as we saw it - uphill until retirement, then relax and slide down the other side, enjoying the fruits of our labours now we have the freedom to do so . . . and *while we still can*! 8O

And we are content with what we have. "The Jones's" are no friends of ours!! :wink:

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> [
> I like to think I have got the balance right - I was careful when younger and I am now reaping the benefits and can afford to do almost what I want.
> 
> I still would not buy a new MH :lol:
> ...


My philosophy precisely. I don't buy anything unless I can afford it outright - I would rather have a second hand car (or van) that I own than one that I have to fork out £400/600 a month on. I bought a 'daft car' a few years ago but scrimped to save up to buy it - it wasnt brand new as that would result in a £20K drop as you drove off the forecourt - instead I paid less than a third of its new price reaping the benefit of the very wealthy guy who bought it originally - he clearly had way more money to chuck about than me.

We are on our fourth 'camper' We started with a 1978 VW T2 Converted van, then to a 1968 VW T2 Danbury followed by the 1992 VW T4 Autosleeper. I made money on everyone of those - as a consequence our current 2001 VW T4 Compass owes us practically nothing and I reckon we'd nearly get our money back on that as well. I'l not be buying new but for those that want to or can afford to then fair enough


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazing how some feel that if someone buys a NEW motorhome they are "daft"

I've bought 3. I reckon I'm still sane.

If buying a used one gives you pleasure, or if its what you want to afford.....good choice. I've no problem with that.

Just as well someone buys new or the whole market would collapse!

Remember that once you own a MH you can actually use it. So factor into your costs the weeks or months each year you use the vehicle and the pleasure it gives.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Auricula said:


> Amazing how some feel that if someone buys a NEW motorhome they are "daft"


Unless I missed it I cant recall anyone suggesting that you would be daft to buy a new one 

I know people who would no sooner buy a second car than run down the street naked - just because its been 'used' by someone else - so I understand that sleeping in someone elses motorhome could be a big factor in purchase of a new one.

I to am glad that our 'previous owner' spent over £55K on 'our' motorhome - we paid a third of that with just 18000 miles on the clock...


----------



## anjasola (Jun 24, 2009)

The 'best buy' vehicles I have bought over the years have been direct from banks and finance houses, however we did own a Ford franchise for 30 years and that helped build up a 'contact list'. 

Don't deny the motorhome dealer his living on the other hand don't get ripped off, do your homework.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*shop around*

As many say, shop around.

I have sold lots of cars and vans over the years running my own company fleets.

On one occasion all the Dealers were offering me £6,000 pounds for a Used Mercedes S-Class.

In the end, I sold it to an Independent dealer for £12,500 and he sold it on for a profit.

At the other end of the scale. My Nephew who is a Sales manager for Mercedes had £10,000 movement (discount and incentives from Mercedes) to shift two brand new but outgoing model Mercedes S-Class models cars.

One buyer Negotiated him down to £2,500 discount and the other, described by his wife as a very good negotiator and a hard man to deal. Just £1,500 discount. They both could have got £10,000 and more as they had a sales target to hit and would have put money in from their own funds, in a bid to hit the target.

Shop around. Sounds like a lot of bother. But if you want a better deal and save money. You have to do it. Do not expect dealers to do it for you. They need to make money to pay overheads and want to end up in profit.

But be wary of dealers who offer too good a deal. Can they back up their warranty. 
TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

1302 said:


> Unless I missed it I cant recall anyone suggesting that you would be daft to buy a new one


Errrmmmm



1302 said:


> Personally I think you would have to be a mug to buy a brand new one . . .


Dave :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is a mug 1302lol: 
As a new to be granddad I woud not engage on talks about mugs,you are about to become one

It fitted want we wanted

And anyway we will Probabally be dead before we change it

If not will spend more of the kids inheritance

We don't have time to mess about lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I missed it I cant recall anyone suggesting that you would be daft to buy a new one
> ...


Ah. A 'mug' is very different to a daft person 

Busted in a way - but a mug is less stupid to a daft person  According to Wikipedia  A mug would possibly know that they were beng taken advantage of - a daftie wouldn't as they would be stupid 

But I think you know where I am going 

Each to his own - as I said earlier if no one bought a new one - I and many other others wouldnt be buying theirs ;


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Erm so what, 

If I want to spread it around so what

No pockets in a shroud so what

I earned it so what

I receive no benefits, costs no one so what 

So all in all SO WHAT.!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

In August 2007 we had no money, trailer tent and a vist to Southern Brittany where we saw MH living at its best. 

Both admitted we would like one. 

October same year went to NEC having seen an advert in MMM for Rollerteam 600G, negotiated a good price with Geof Cox and bought it. 

Paid for on a loan, just managed to scrape deposit together. 

Still going and been a fantastic van, still love the lay out. Done around 60,000 miles and still paying for it. 

Just could not stand the thought of other peoples smells that are ingrained in furnishings. In my job I come across really bad pongs! that don't bother me at all, just don't want to live with any. 

The advice I got from this site was invaluable when choosing van listening to complaints from others about the layout of their model.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The beauty of buying used and private is you can get so many useful extras included in the price, all the niggles should have been sorted out, private sellers are actually happy to let you do a sensible test drive (check insurance) they know how everything works so can show you, the people who bought our Laika last year had me walk round showing them where stuff was and how they work and they used a video camera so they had it all on record, it focused my mind and I made sure I covered everything.

Sleeping on other peoples beds and living with other peoples smells, is a valid point of course, but a new mattress and re-upholstery would be easily affordable from the savings made by going private.

Or you could go for the shiny new one and spend the next six months going back and forth to the dealer.


Newbies should take a seasoned MH owner with them, someone who isn't afraid to crawl underneath, and look into the gubbins and ask all the right questions even if they are a bit awkward, our first van will always be special, but we'd not buy it now as we know more, we were lucky to buy from an honest dealer, (Mick O'Leary) but as innocents we could have bought a right pile of .....

As usual buyer beware, don't believe a word until you see proof, and make sure you see EVERYTHING working, accept no excuses like no gas, make sure they have gas and a fully charged battery before you set off to view.


If you see something in a van you don't like, back off and think about if it will bug you enough to want to change the van in a short time or if it's minor, and you can live with it long term, think long and hard about the layout and what problems it might cause if your circumstances change, (more kids or a disability) will you need to use it in extreme weather, which side the habitation door is on in relation to where you park it, you can use the cab doors for loading and unloading of course but it's painful enough already and the hab door is so much easier, check if you can actually get it on your drive or have to pay for storage because it's wider than you thought.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have owned at least 6 caravans. I made a modest profit on each when we sold them.
We have only purchased one motorhome,seven years ago this year.. As we knew it would be dificult to finance replacing it we spent nearly a year before making the purchase. Right layout so we will not have to replace.
I feel we make a profit everytime we go out in it.
Take alternative holiday costs and take them out of your depreciation and you may be surprised how little you have lost.

Dave p


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I always said that, "I would never buy new" and my first two vans were purchased at near enough exactly three years of age, which I think is the best time for less depreciation.
But, my present van was new pre registered and it was such a good all round deal with a high discount over new price and a high part exchange price, that I just could not say no  
You just have to go for the deal  
Regarding going back to the dealer for warranty. Out Exsis, has only been back once and that was for a very minor 5 minute job. The thermal coupling on the fridge needed a very slight adjustment. 

edit. Incidentally, my second van only had 6000 miles on it at exactly 3 years, and was like new  It was also a deal as the dealer needed money.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sleeping on other peoples beds and living with other peoples smells, is a valid point of course, .


What? Like a Hotel 

It does remind me though of a cheap Autosleeper we saw advertised years ago - it was an insurance write off but was being sold on. It had been subjected to a 'chip pan' fire. Now what variety of dunce cooks a pan of chips in a small campervan..? He said on the phone that you couldnt tell - I declined the 120 mile trip to view and bought a different van :lol:


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

SHOCKED AMAZED UNBELIEVABLE. but i must share it with you all if you looked at my other post with regards to buying new m/h. I got a phone call from my daughter, dad we have just been and bought a NEW Autotrail Cherokee, well i will now have no qualms about spending there inheritance lol


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

damar1 said:


> SHOCKED AMAZED UNBELIEVABLE. but i must share it with you all if you looked at my other post with regards to buying new m/h. I got a phone call from my daughter, dad we have just been and bought a NEW Autotrail Cherokee, well i will now have no qualms about spending there inheritance lol


Damar

I hear (I am a bachelor) a lot of children do not respond to parental teaching  :lol:

One can choose friends but not relatives :wink:

I should go down the pub to get over it or how about using the inheritance to treat yourself to a (nearly) new top class MH?

I hope the SHOCK wears off soon.

Geoff


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

My van was bought second hand but only 6 months old. the owner had decided to sell and go to spain to open a taverna

He lost 15 grand on the deal. despoite going round different dealers he coulnt get a better price. i would have bought from hoom but we didnt have the time to sell outs as he wanted a quick sale. So he sold to the delaer and we bought from them.

There was a definate cartel situation and all the dealers only offeredf the price in the book. Despite the extras that were on like awning, sat nav TV and satellite system all left on.

Phill


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

first camper was a 79 vw bay window , did it up and made £3000 on it , imported a 1960 vw splitscreen from California , did it up and made another £3000 . imported a 1961 split from California , sold it and made another £3000 this was over 12 years so we had a lot of fun with them as well , last June we bought a 93 Hymer b534 , paid for with the profit on the vw's . the only way we could afford to join this wonderful club . We've got another 1961 split we imported from Missouri to start on which will pay for the next few years of motorhoming , .......result , If money was no object I would probably buy brand new , and I would like to thank all of you that did because without you selling on I would never have been able to park beside you on a beautiful French Aire and share a glass of wine , love you all ( in a purely plutonic way of course ) phil


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

valphil said:


> first camper was a 79 vw bay window ...)


Likewise - bought at £1500 and sold for £4500! The next - a 68 I bought for £2500 and sold at £8000 so with the profit from those two we bought our autosleeper... (which we also made money on )


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Depreciation of Motorhomes*



1302 said:


> valphil said:
> 
> 
> > first camper was a 79 vw bay window ...)
> ...


I wonder if any of the National Motorhome Shows allow owners to sell their "own motorhome" from a registered show site. The shows weve attended have had strict rules about selling privately. It would be ideal if all private sellers could bring the MH and stay in one compound let punters look about. You could complete the deal at the home of the new buyers taking all precations to protect your interest ref payment. I suggest take a large deposit of say £1000 in cash.

Now there an idea "A National Private Sale Only" motorhome show sponsored by no one, at no cost.

I used to drive part time for a national dealer.. Brownhills ( now Marquis). We delivered dozens of new vans to these shows and then pick them up after the show. Then to my horror I found that all the sales people stayed in hotels and hardly any of them owned a motorhome. You would see Brownhills Sales people "swarming over customers" as soon as they put one foot inside the door. Most of these motorhomes had flat batteries where trampled all over by people with muddy boots and then given a clean over before going back onto the site as "Brand new" with delivery miles. All this done at massive cost, and of course and paid - for by customers though the excessive purchase prices at the Dealers end. If you buy off the site do you really know its history ... I doubt it.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Depreciation of Motorhomes*



alitone said:


> I wonder if any of the National Motorhome Shows allow owners to sell their "own motorhome" from a registered show site.


I doubt we'll ever see that. Whilst we used a couple of the shows to view what we might like - we ended up buying privately. Though if we HAD seen one at the right price we would have struck a deal there and then but the difference (even on used vans) in price is always vast. I am fortunate in that I know my way round vehicles and know what to look for even in a motorhome and I am prepared to take the chance that I may have to fix something (and pay for it) in the event of something going wrong. Many people arent and thats the reason the dealer exst - offering some back up customer service.

I doubt that any dealer would have funded our new fridge which failed six months after we bought it - it would have been put down to wear and tear...


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Residuals*

Interesting all differing views and deals,it all comes under a variety of Bartering,Buying,Trading,Selling,and in the end "Business" that's how it works.

You earn it spend it and the world goes around each day, we are all different and live and trade within it, if we didn't how would we live.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If no one purchased new there would be no nearly new models on sale.


20% VAT is the killer.
Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

1302 said:


> What? Like a Hotel


No like a Motorhome, hotels usually have some people cleaning and changing the linen every day not always the case in a used van, it would trouble me too much, I know how to get rid of nasty niffs etc, and I like cleaning, very satisfying.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

All very interesting points regarding buying/selling prices, but on a slightly different point how does one put a value for insurance purposes.

Do you insure for what you actually paid for the MH, and then each year thereafter reduce the amount by a couple of £K? or will the insurers only pay what a dealer would offer you if you were to sell?


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*The problem with MH Industry Dealers have too many overheads*

As far as I can see you "buy new" if you dont like other peoples second hand goods and money no problem. No Problem but I have often thought.. that you are paying "through the nose" to support overstaffed dealers like Brownhills and Marquis. Some of these businesses seem to employ lots of staff who seem to be " busy doing nothing ". working the whole day through and getting beat up by managers for sales, sales, sales,.

No wonder they need to make such a high margin. ??

Ive actually been very impressed with the Motorhomes Ive seen for sale on this website MHF sales... I would say Pre owned MHs "Private sellers" look for an honest price just a bit higher than what dealers might give as a trade in. 
When you go to all the... "We`ll Buy your Motorhome" lot, you will think they are "having a laugh" problem is they arnt !


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

*Losses*

Enjoyed this thread & the different points of view, although feel some envy for those who always make a profit on the sale of their motorhome.
We're looking to sell our Autosleepers Devon & the best trade-in we've been offered is £38K=massive loss since we bought it when less than a year old in 2011.

We are intending to buy a LHD Hymer. Had a test drive & it felt great similar ride-wise to when I blew part of my redundancy cash on a 5 series BMW!! Acceleration not as good though.

I'm in the have it now-could be dead tomorrow camp & we've bought our houses and motorhomes because we've loved them (after considerable research) & never with a thought of resale. And we have always been really pleased at the time, although times & our needs change hence our present plans.

Something I've bee really curious about are the comments about rear wheel drive is best when it's slippy. On our Devon one back wheel on grass = wheelspin, 2 & you're in trouble. Had that problem with our old BMW & know a people with much newer BMWs who say slight incline on a frosty morning = trouble. Our Devon has a full cooker over the drive wheels so not a lot of weight there.

Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Losses*



DrRoger said:


> Enjoyed this thread & the different points of view, although feel some envy for those who always make a profit on the sale of their motorhome.
> We're looking to sell our Autosleepers Devon & the best trade-in we've been offered is £38K=massive loss since we bought it when less than a year old in 2011.


Just sell it privately and ask the price toy want and haggle down to what you'll accept, the dealer is offering a bottom price and he'll make money on your old van and the new one.



DrRoger said:


> We are intending to buy a LHD Hymer. Had a test drive & it felt great similar ride-wise to when I blew part of my redundancy cash on a 5 series BMW!! Acceleration not as good though.


New or used, if used make an offer and walk away if they say no, you can always go back and haggle until you reach a fair price to you.



DrRoger said:


> I'm in the have it now-could be dead tomorrow camp & we've bought our houses and motorhomes because we've loved them (after considerable research) & never with a thought of resale. And we have always been really pleased at the time, although times & our needs change hence our present plans.


no pockets in shrouds as the saying goes :black:



DrRoger said:


> Something I've bee really curious about are the comments about rear wheel drive is best when it's slippy. On our Devon one back wheel on grass = wheelspin, 2 & you're in trouble. Had that problem with our old BMW & know a people with much newer BMWs who say slight incline on a frosty morning = trouble. Our Devon has a full cooker over the drive wheels so not a lot of weight there.
> 
> Roger


Not so sure, as I've only ever had FWD motorhomes, but on 3.5t vans I never got stuck in my Sprinters or Ducatos, I think fully loaded it makes no real difference, empty, FWD will win over RWD, obviously if your a good driver you'll do better than a bad one in any situation.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


You can get traction control now for the fiat.


norm


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> You can get traction control now for the fiat.
> 
> norm


Does that prevent clutch judder :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: The problem with MH Industry Dealers have too many overh*



alitone said:


> As far as I can see you "buy new" if you dont like other peoples second hand goods and money no problem. No Problem but I have often thought.. that you are paying "through the nose" to support overstaffed dealers like Brownhills and Marquis. Some of these businesses seem to employ lots of staff who seem to be " busy doing nothing ". working the whole day through and getting beat up by managers for sales, sales, sales,.
> 
> No wonder they need to make such a high margin. ??
> 
> ...


  What an interedting topic. If nothing was purchased new, cars, houses, motorhomes, furniture where would we be.
Production and dealerships are not run for free. look at the new car dealers premises. Who pays for them. Us the punters.

Gosh If I hadn`t charged my customers what I did years ago I would be skint now, and not be a motorhomer either.
Dave p


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Kevin, I admire your do it your selfing and what you are able to do. My choice is to do what I do well then splash the cash on what I want. 

The new Hymer is discounted & part of our choice to spend the maximum amount of time in France & flog our house to emigrate there depending on Euro/property market. 

If I had your skills my choice would be very different. I remember many years ago my late brother bought a VW van free of ? car tax. Waited a year before getting a higher roof & windows fitted, then made & fitted stove, sink, toilet & furniture & hifi-he loved doing it & the end-result was great & just what he wanted.

Maybe something about different 'gifts & talents' & using 'em if you've got 'em. I got my doctorate in psychotherapy practice a couple of years ago (always been a late developer!) & now time for us to enjoy ourselves before it's too late. And, of course, the Devon is losing value-that would be irrelevant if it met our needs now, but an A Class seems to ready for when we start our next adventure. I have no patience whatsoever!
Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DrRoger said:


> Kevin, I admire your do it your selfing and what you are able to do. My choice is to do what I do well then splash the cash on what I want.
> 
> Roger


I think you may have misunderstand me, I picked up on the PX allowance and it seemed as if you weren't happy, with it, I just gave you a few alternatives, which would help you with even a new van purchase, just because you have plenty of money doesn't mean you have to give it away easily.

By the way I have sod all talent, I just don't have plenty of money, so I have to figure it all out and get on with it.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

damar1 said:


> SHOCKED AMAZED UNBELIEVABLE. but i must share it with you all if you looked at my other post with regards to buying new m/h. I got a phone call from my daughter, dad we have just been and bought a NEW Autotrail Cherokee, well i will now have no qualms about spending there inheritance lol


Well she piked up the lovely new van last saturday, it is now 11 oclock suday morning, phone rings. Dad we are on a camp site in kent and the van engine light has come on , do not move (or something like that ) we are waiting for recovery. So first trip away and this happens, as i said before let some one else have the teething problems.


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Its a Shame the way some dealers treat NEW Motorhomes*



damar1 said:


> damar1 said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCKED AMAZED UNBELIEVABLE. but i must share it with you all if you looked at my other post with regards to buying new m/h. I got a phone call from my daughter, dad we have just been and bought a NEW Autotrail Cherokee, well i will now have no qualms about spending there inheritance lol
> ...


It dosnt surprise me at all damar . I used to be a part time Driver for Brownhills ( Now Marquis) and was very dissapointing to find out how new vehicles are treated prior to being delivered "as someones".. "New Pride and Joy". One I picked up from Auto Trail Factory was an untidy mess right off the production line. Other ones were left so long standing that a "flat battery was almost guaranteed". All the drivers needed a starter kit. When transfering a motorhome some of the drivers drove like bats out of hell up the motorway to get home often doing well over the speed limit on the way back from off site MH shows. ( youve probably all seen them flashing past. Its true... BUY second hand and let someone else have the teething troubles. Alway ask how long a forcourt van has been on site. You will be amazed.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Engine electronics has nowt to do with the conversion. Thats down to base manufacturere.
Dave p


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Devaluation & Depreciation fo Motorhomes*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Engine electronics has nowt to do with the conversion. Thats down to base manufacturere.
> Dave p


The Fact is ( DTP) a fault on a new motorhome is still a fault whether its on the base vehicle or the convertion, so I dont really see what point you are making. ? The issue could be down to (as I mentioned before) "New Base vehicles being stored for months on the tarmac if not years, before they are on a production line.... isnt good for electronics.

I nearly bought a RHD Fendt once until I discover the Warranty from Ford UK had already gone over the first year.. before it was converted in Germany a year later to a Coachbuilt. So I didnt buy it.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Devaluation & Depreciation fo Motorhomes*



alitone said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Engine electronics has nowt to do with the conversion. Thats down to base manufacturere.
> ...


Our Hymer, on a (Ford base) warranty started from the date the vehicle was first registered.
Confirmed by Ford!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

alitone said:


> Isnt it stange that when you walk round dealers "Show Stock" and look at the shiney new 2013 motorhomes , you just dont think about how much you will loose when you come to trade it in. That is, if you are lucky enough to afford to look again. Im getting more convinced every day that the only way forward to to sell and buy PRIVATLY. Going back to the same dealer has no benefit , ie Sorry No call for this type now, your mileage is high, the markets dead, its a gas guzzler and we wont be able to move it on I can offer half of what you paid . All a reverse to what you were told when you bought it !.. Yes.. they have to make some margin but its the poor punters/mugs who always loose our and take a big hit. Remember that if your looking round Dealers premises this season.


Depreciation is always a major concern with many things, cars, motorhomes, cameras, clothes, holidays etc and must always be considered

Just think, with a pint of beer the depreciation is an immediate 100%.

That will cheer you up!.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

we have had secondhand / new motorhomes /caravans and enjoyed everyone , my money my choice .your money your choice .
tony A


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Devaluation & Depreciation fo Motorhomes*



alitone said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Engine electronics has nowt to do with the conversion. Thats down to base manufacturere.
> ...


My point is simple enough. I would like my Fiat beased vehicle problems sorted out by a Fiat dealership. Not an Autotrail dealer and vice versa.
Simple.

Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think the depreciation is relevant

To the amount of time you have left :lol: :lol: 

The Older You get the less relevant

I am depreciating faster than the van

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

What ever you think your M/H will depreciate, double it and you might just be near :wink:
and if you are selling to a dealer, you might need to double it again


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Very interesting thread, I guess after reading all the posts I must be one of the "mugs" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Our current motorhome was purchased a few weeks ago. I think this is our 8th new motorhome. But is definitely our 10th Motorhome, something tells me one of them was a demonstrator type deal. :roll: 

I know how much money I lost in the last deal a few weeks ago. We had the van for approx. 19 months and loved the van, but we started to fancy another layout the manufacturer was offering in the same range. So we thought what the hell….. :roll:  

When I break down the monthly cost in depreciation, along with insurance and servicing it is shocking, however, we spend almost 6 months of the year using it and the enjoyment we get is far greater than anything we could get in package type holidays. I guess you could argue that you could do the same in a much cheaper older van. However, we have both worked hard all our lives and continue to do so to allow us to afford the finer things in life. This extends to the motorhome. We feel we want the same standard of luxury when on the road as we do at home.

We can afford to do it as we are both earning and relatively young (40's) but of course as we come closer to retiring we will need to make a choice of new motorhome every few years or delay retirement. We have thought about this and have made investments which should go some way to sustain the lifestyle we have at the moment.

In summary buying new is probably a very lavish luxury, however, if you have worked hard and earned the cash and it gives you pleasure why not. Both of us do not smoke or drink so we have to have some way of spending our cash 

No matter what van you have, be it a 1k or 100K van the pleasure you get from meeting different people and seeing amazing places makes it all worthwhile for us. We just choose to do it in a new van with luxury, but we do certainly pay the premium for it, could we do the same in a second hand van, yes we could, but our preference is new, so why not!
To the people who buy used they should be grateful of us “mugs”  as we are the ones who take the hit and allow you second hand buyers to purchase your as new vans at knockdown prices


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

alitone said:


> Isnt it stange that when you walk round dealers "Show Stock" and look at the shiney new 2013 motorhomes , you just dont think about how much you will loose when you come to trade it in. That is, if you are lucky enough to afford to look again. Im getting more convinced every day that the only way forward to to sell and buy PRIVATLY. Going back to the same dealer has no benefit , ie Sorry No call for this type now, your mileage is high, the markets dead, its a gas guzzler and we wont be able to move it on I can offer half of what you paid . All a reverse to what you were told when you bought it !.. Yes.. they have to make some margin but its the poor punters/mugs who always loose our and take a big hit. Remember that if your looking round Dealers premises this season.


Totally agree ,try and buy the right van that suits you best ,and hopefully keep for a good few years get some value out of it ,and when it comes to changing make sure you squezze the dealer for best px price don't mention any add ons you have until later when you are close to the price you want .I am changing my van very soon and the px allowance ranged from £25,000 with one dealer up to £35,000 with another absolutelly crazy I did settle for £32,000 as it was the best deal in the end for me .


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I never discuss the value offered for my motorhome when negotiating costs. What matters to me is the price to change as that is what will be coming out of my pocket and makes it easier to compare like for like.

Get them to the price to change figure that you feel is fair then start to hit them with extras such as towbars and awnings. Once I have them added into the deal I then start to work on the changeover of the aircon and the camos. 

If they want the deal they will throw in the extras and do the changes for free. It has worked for me many times and of course they complain they are not making money, only to find my immaculate van on their website a few days later offering it at 10K above that they paid me. 

Best not to think of it and be happy with the deal you got.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Evs54 said:


> alitone said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt it stange that when you walk round dealers "Show Stock" and look at the shiney new 2013 motorhomes , you just dont think about how much you will loose when you come to trade it in. That is, if you are lucky enough to afford to look again. Im getting more convinced every day that the only way forward to to sell and buy PRIVATLY. Going back to the same dealer has no benefit , ie Sorry No call for this type now, your mileage is high, the markets dead, its a gas guzzler and we wont be able to move it on I can offer half of what you paid . All a reverse to what you were told when you bought it !.. Yes.. they have to make some margin but its the poor punters/mugs who always loose our and take a big hit. Remember that if your looking round Dealers premises this season.
> ...


What you get offered for your vehicle is not just based on what it is worth when doing a part exchange it's also to do with what amount of money is in the vehicle being sold to you that's why sometimes one dealer will part exchange for say £ 20000 for your vehicle another may offer you say £22000 I bet if you knew the figures they are probaly offering you the same amount for your vehicle out of Glasses Guide .

Tony A.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

[As far as I am concerned Glasse,s guide is for cars I know they use them for Motorhomes that's one reason they get it so wrong , and as far as I know the guide for m/homes not been around that long ,and if you have an older or unlisted van then they the dealers are stuffed ,and have to use the old fashioned way of inspection .


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

stewartwebr said:


> Very interesting thread, I guess after reading all the posts I must be one of the "mugs" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Our current motorhome was purchased a few weeks ago. I think this is our 8th new motorhome. But is definitely our 10th Motorhome, something tells me one of them was a demonstrator type deal. :roll:
> 
> ...


Yours Gratefully

Geoff


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Depreciation of motorhome*

We sold our motorhome privately after being offered almost insulting trade in prices be dealers. Wouldnt touch them with a bargepole now as the way forward is ..... look after your current MH. Keep all the paperwork and really make it look in Showrom condition to sell it . With the internet sites, providing if the price is right and evrything is in order with two sets of keys and service history etc etc you will sell it no bother.

As least Dick Turpin wore a mask but the traders want money for nothing and dont be fooled that are giving you a good trade in. All you are getting is less discount on the new one .. simple as that.

PRIVATE SALE is the way forward....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Depreciation of motorhome*



alitone said:


> We sold our motorhome privately after being offered almost insulting trade in prices be dealers. Wouldnt touch them with a bargepole now as the way forward is ..... look after your current MH. Keep all the paperwork and really make it look in Showrom condition to sell it . With the internet sites, providing if the price is right and evrything is in order with two sets of keys and service history etc etc you will sell it no bother.
> 
> As least Dick Turpin wore a mask but the traders want money for nothing and dont be fooled that are giving you a good trade in. All you are getting is less discount on the new one .. simple as that.
> 
> PRIVATE SALE is the way forward....


Depends, Last one I traded in, I was offered and accepted £250 less than we paid for it 3 1/2 years and many thousand miles added to clock.

Many dealers offered stupid figures, one £12,000 less.


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*The Panel Van Converters !*

Weve now discovered the "real benefits" of a separate MH market . The Private converters sector. From the proceeds of the Sale of our last motorhome we purchased a Panel Van Conversion which is not as fancy or kitted up as the last one but has all we need to continue Motorhoming and we are sure it will not devalue the same way.

Something very reasuring knowing this Van is not loosing thousands each year. Purchased a Panel Van High Top 6 meters long 95k on the Clock on a 2005 plate for £8000. Couple of new tyres and bish bash bosh off we go, on the road again


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't know

We bought ours

A brand new motorhome

Put al the bits and pieces we wanted

But he was diagnosed with skin cancer, not looking good

So there is no Guarentee

It maywell be I need to give it away

I cannot drive it

Think it may well not work out the way you think

But then again but does it really matter 

it might if money is tight

-aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: The Panel Van Converters !*



alitone said:


> Weve now discovered the "real benefits" of a separate MH market . The Private converters sector. From the proceeds of the Sale of our last motorhome we purchased a Panel Van Conversion which is not as fancy or kitted up as the last one but has all we need to continue Motorhoming and we are sure it will not devalue the same way.
> 
> Something very reasuring knowing this Van is not loosing thousands each year. Purchased a Panel Van High Top 6 meters long 95k on the Clock on a 2005 plate for £8000. Couple of new tyres and bish bash bosh off we go, on the road again


Nots this van then?


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I would never buy new, just thinking if the amount it would lose as soon as I drove it out if the dealers would make me cry! Unless I had the money to do it and I was 100% sure it was the perfect van to suit us for years to come, which it wouldn't be so I wouldn't do it.

We paid £24,500 for 2008 ford camp estro 4 3 years ago from a dealer. when trying to trace it back in to same dealers a year later he offered just £16,000! 
sold it privately last year for £24,000 so was quite pleased about that!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd always always always buy used.

The biggest cost in motorhoming, which utterly dwarfs any debates about site fees, mpg, which TV to add, tyre changes etc etc etc is......................depreciation.

It's the elephant in the room, which almost everyone chooses not to notice.

Your shiny new/nearly-new motorhome is, just whilst sitting on the driveway probably then losing you money at maybe 50 to 100 quid EVERY WEEK.
Without even driving it at all you're already throwing maybe 5,000 to 10,000 of your hard-earned, net, after-tax savings, down the drain. 
And that really does dwarf any other, much lower other costs of ownership (tax, insurance, fuel, maintenance etc etc etc).

I reckon buying a MH that's maybe 5 to 10 years old is a much much better proposition, and the massive saving can be used instead on actually touring much further for much longer.



In a used MH, the previous owner(s) has:
. Suffered the delays and hassles of late arrival/delivery.
. Suffered the apocalyptic first few years depreciation.
. Added the bells and whistles that I'd otherwise have to add on.
. Been back and forth to the dealer repeatedly to sort out all the new "snagging" problems.
. Fixed the rattles.
. Re-attached the bits that fell off/came loose in the first few months.
. Run-in the engine.
.Suffered paying all the really eye-wateringly high main dealer prices for the initial 3 or 4 years of servicing.

In addition, there should be a lot more real-world, owner-reviews of such MH's (and base vehicle) from owners, rather than just salesman-speak and manufacturer brochures.


For people who are prepared to lose all that money from their net equity pot each year just so they can have a new MH sitting on the drive, fair enough and good luck to you. 
We each make our own personal choices; it's horses for courses. 
But for me, doing that just seems financial madness when I can get what to me is frankly a better total package for less than half that cost, and it then depreciates at much less than a quarter of that rate.


----------

